# querer/amar



## cassan

Bonjour, Hola

J'ai toujours eu une question à propos de comment peut-on exprimer le mot *querer* y *amar* en français. Spécifiquement dans le contexte d'un _couple amoureux._

Par exemple en espagnol dire à ton petit ami *te quiero* a une signification beaucoup moins fort que de dire *te amo*. En général, au moins au Méxique, on ne dis te amo qu'à une personne dont tu es vraiment amoureuse tandis que te quiero exprime un sentiment moins intense, pero igual no se lo decimos a cualquiera ;-) 

Podría asociar:

1. Te amo = *amar* con toda el alma (ça sonne très cucul je le sais )
2. Te quiero = sentir *cariño* profundo por alguien

1. Je t'aime
2. Je t'aime bien ???? (à mon avis c'est un peu faible, mais je ne sais pas)

Merci en avance,


----------



## Grekh

J'adore cet question parce que j'ai eu la même doute depuis j'ai commencé à étudier le français...S'il vous plaît! Personnes qui sont de la France ou qui ont appris le français très bien! Dissez-nous!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

MI profesor de Francés simpre dijo que la diferencia era muy fácil al amigo(a) se le dice. Je t'aime bien

Al novio (a) .- Je t'aime 

Espero sea cierto


----------



## cassan

Hola Miguelito,

Tal vez no me supe explicar bien. Yo no quiero saber como dices:

Te quiero (amigo)
Te amo (novio)

yo quiero saber:

Te quiero (novio)
Te amo (novio)

Con la diferencia de matiz que mencioné en el pimer mensaje.

Espero sea más claro 

Saludos


----------



## Yul

*Petit lexique pratique pour toutes les Pénélope ou tous les Casnova de la terre.

1-Être amoureux:*
Je t'aime (beaucoup)
J'ai le goût de toi
Je suis amoureux de toi
Je te trouve à mon goût
Je t'ai dans la peau
J'ai le béguin pour toi
Je suis fou de toi
*2-Avoir de l'affection*
Je t'adore 
Je te porte dans mon coeur
*3-Apprécier *
Je t'adore
Je t'apprécie
J'ai un (petit) faible pour toi 
J'ai un (petit) penchant pour toi 
Je suis fou de toi
Tu me plais

J'aime le chocolat!
Yul


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour !

En français "je t'aime" tout seul a toujours une connotation amoureuse ou d'amour filial (maman, je t'aime). Pour passer au sens de l'affection (carino), on ajoute un adverbe, qui peut varier selon le degré d'affection mais change aussi le sens du verbe : à un ami on peut dire "je t'aime beaucoup", "je t'aime énormément", à une connaissance "je t'aime bien", etc. Dire "je t'aime" à un ami, c'est lui faire une déclaration d'amour.

Maintenant, ça se complique! Dans un couple, la différence "te quiero"/"te amo" peut se rendre par "je t'aime"/"je t'adore"... Mais curieusement, selon le contexte, on peut dire "je t'adore" à un ami qu'on aime beaucoup... en toute amitié, sans plus.

Está claro ?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Et rebonjour ! Une petite précision après le message de Yul :

Dans sa liste, "J'ai le goût de toi" correspond au français du Québec uniquement. Dans le reste de la francophonie, ça signifierait simplement : Si on on m'arrachait un bras pour le faire rôtir avec une petite sauce aux fruits rouges, et qu'on t'arrachait un bras pour le faire rôtir avec la même sauce aux fruits rouges, on aurait le même goût.  Petite différence d'usage qu'on retrouve dans l'expression "Ça a un goût de pomme" (FR) / "Ça goûte la pomme" (QC). Vive la variété linguistique!

Deuxième précision, toute la partie "apprécier" de la liste correspond clairement à l'attirance et au sentiment amoureux, non amical (en clair, si on a un penchant ou un faible pour quelqu'un, ca va au-delà de l'affection amicale, plus encore si on en est fou!  )


----------



## Yul

Il y a des petites françaises qui se sont fait dire "j'ai le goût de toi". Elles ont très bien compris et, qui plus est, elles ont tellement aimé qu'elles ont trouvé que cela avait "un petit goût de revenez-y". "En pas pour rire, svp"!
Yul


----------



## CABEZOTA

Le charme des expressions québecoises est presque sans limites ! Ajoutez-y l'accent et c'est gagné...


----------



## cassan

Salut, Hola

Merci Yul, Cabezota.



> Cabezota
> la différence "te quiero"/"te amo" peut se rendre par "je t'aime"/"je t'adore"
> Está claro ?



 pas trôp. Enfin, je vois que Yul met le "*je t'adore*" dans les liste "affection" et "Aprecier" et le "*je t'aime*" dans la liste "etre amoureux", donc, je me démande si la correspondance "te quiero"/"te amo" n'est pas plutôt : "je t'adore"/"je t'aime" au lieu de "je t'aime"/"je t'adore". C'est à dire le "Je t'aime" est plus fort que le "je t'adore".

Merci encore,


----------



## Yul

Je serais porté à dire que tout est dans les yeux. Ces beaux yeux qui quelquefois vous font fondre.
Yul
note: ma liste s'inspirait largement du fameux "Antidote".


----------



## ed-hipo

yo diria
te quiero (a un amigo) : je t'adore (coloquial) (a un novio) : je t'aime
te amo : tu es l'amour de ma vie, je suis fou de toi, je t'aime à la folie, je t'adore (en el sentido del adorar español...como a un idolo o a dios...!)
un saludo!


----------



## cassan

Merci à tout le monde,

Yul, ta liste m'a beaucoup aidé ;-)

Salut


----------



## grgatzby

Bonsoir Cassan
Selon moi: pour un/une fiancé(e) , 
1/je t'aime = ti amo (si c'est sincère)
2/je t'aime bien = tu no me importa mas
3/te quiero (le + dur a traduire) =
je me sens bien (avec toi), tu me plais bien.
Peut-être que l'espagnol est moins pudique que le français et commence à exprimer ses sentiments amoureux au stade "te quiero" tandis que le français attendra le stade "ti amo": de cette différence culturelle découle la difficulté de traduire par une expression aussi courte, même si les regards et les attitudes eux ne mentent pas.

J'espère avoir un peu aidé.


----------



## cassan

Salut



> Peut-être que l'espagnol est moins pudique que le français et commence à exprimer ses sentiments amoureux au stade "te quiero" tandis que le français attendra le stade "ti amo": de cette différence culturelle découle la difficulté de traduire par une expression aussi courte, même si les regards et les attitudes eux ne mentent pas.


grgatzby, merci beaucoup pour tes commentaires, en fait, c'est bien ça que je croyais et je m'avais toujours démandé comment vous débrouilliez vous avec un seule verbe 

Encore très merci


----------



## grgatzby

La célèbre pièce de théâtre d'Edmond Rostand "Cyrano de Bergerac" est un bon exemple de cette particularité culturelle.
Le jeune amant de Roxane qui manque totallement d'éloquence ne sait que lui dire qu'il l'aime lors de leur premier rendez-vous galant. Or ce n'est pas ce qu'elle attend de son amant, elle veut qu'il lui fasse la cour, et la charme par sa verve et ses belles paroles plutôt que de lui avouer platement qu'il l'aime. Cyrano le fera à sa place et en utilisant son identité.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bonjour à tous. J'ai un question de comment écrire ça en français.

Hoy deje de amarte para empezar sólo a quererte.

Selon moi peut être.

Aujord'hui J'arrete de t'aimer pour commencer seulment à ¿t'aimer bien?

Comment je pourries dire ça. Je ne sais pas si en français il y a diference entre amier et Querer (C'est ne pas vouloir ou oui?)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Miguelillo,



> Bonjour à tous. J'ai une question: de comment écrire ça en français.
> 
> Hoy deje de amarte para empezar sólo a quererte.
> 
> Selon moi cela peut pourrait être.
> 
> Aujourd'hui J'arrête de t'aimer pour commencer seulement à ¿t'aimer bien?
> 
> Comment je pourrais-je dire ça. Je ne sais pas si en français il y a une différence entre aimer et Querer (C'est ne pas vouloir ou oui?)


 
Acabas de dar con una de las cosas más difíciles de traducir y entender cuando se pasa de un idioma a otro (casí tan difícil como el ser/estar ).

Entiendo que _amar_ es más fuerte que _querer_ pero en francés sólo tenemos el _aimer_ o _bien_ _aimer_.
Así que tienes dos soluciones:
- resforzar el primer _aimer_ (amar) con _à la folie/passionément/avec passion_ o emplear _adorer _(adorar). 
- disminuir el segundo _aimer_ (querer) con _bien_/ _affectueusement_ (con cariño)/_tendrement_ (con ternura)/ avec tendresse.

Podría ser una cosa así: _Aujourd´hui je cesse de t´aimer avec passion pour ne t´aimer qu´avec tendresse_.

Espera otras respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego
P.S. Me he permitido corregir tu mensaje


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Merci beaucoup Cintia même pour les corrections comme pour la rèsponse.

Et oui. je sais qu'est très difficile tratuire ça.

mAIS J'ai autre question, Serais meilleur d'utiliser Cesse qu'arrête.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola otra vez,

Sólo (me) suena mejor.

Hasta luego


----------



## yserien

Arrêter,cesser : terminer,mettre fin à : " Ça va les enfants arrêtez,cesser,de crier"
Arrêter :" Malgre lui, le voleur a été arreté par la Guardia Civil et mis aux arrêts"


----------



## Miguelillo 87

He estado pensando y tal vez una manera (de las miles que debe de haber) puede ser.-

Aujourd'hui J'arrête de t'aimer avec frenesí pour ne t'aimer qu'avec tendresse (optional: comme on aimer à un ami) 

Comme ça s'écoute meilleur?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



> Aujourd'hui J'arrête de t'aimer avec frenesí pour ne t'aimer qu'avec tendresse (optional: comme on aimer à un ami)
> 
> Comme ça s'écoute meilleur? Ça sonne mieux?


 
C´est très bien.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## zumantxu

¡Hola! ¿Cómo se diría "quiero mucho a mi tía" (ma tante)? Avec le verbe "aimer"???


----------



## Gévy

Hola,


Sí, se diría: j'aime beaucoup ma tante /j'adore ma tante.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## zumantxu

Thank you


----------



## XIKA

Hola!

creo que la diferencia no es lingüística sino sujetiva, y va en función del concepto que tenga cada uno de lo que significa "amar" y "querer". 

A un amante / familiar / amigo lo puedes amar y/o querer (depende de lo que estés acostumbrado a decir). 

saludos


----------



## rxkld

Buenos dias a todos !
Hojeé sus respuestas, pero sigo preguntandome ; qual es la diferencia entre Amar y Querer ?
Siempre oyendo en las peliculas, canciones, series TV, revistas etc... "te quiero".
En francés quiere decir "je te veux" Querer = vouloir.
Quiere decir en este caso "je te veux sexuellement"
En Espanol, querer= aimer y vouloir. Pues, cuando oigo "te amo" no entiendo muy bien porque se utiliza esta palabra ? Amar es mas fuerte que querer ??? 
Y querer ! Que quiere decir ? "quiero contigo, una relacion sexual" ? O te amo (je t'aime d'amour) ? Asi es mi interrogacion ! Hasta la vista !


----------



## Einfach.

Como ya dijeron antes...
en español (argentino) *te quiero* no implica un deseo sexual, es una muestra de afecto hacia la pareja, la familia, amigos, etc.
*Te amo* es mucho más fuerte que *te quiero*... uno ama a los padres, hijos, a la pareja con la que ya se tiene una relación muy importante.
*Je te veux* y su connotación sexual sería *te deseo*.


----------



## cytise

Yul said:


> *Petit lexique pratique pour toutes les Pénélope ou tous les Casnova de la terre.*
> 
> *1-Être amoureux:*
> Je t'aime (beaucoup) --> *en rajoutant le "beaucoup" cela passe de l'amour pur à l'affection, on dit je t'aime beaucoup à quelqu'un que l'on apprécie énormément, pas à quelqu'un que l'on aime*
> 
> J'ai le goût de toi --> *comme dit précédement cette expression n'est utilisée qu'au Québec, mais ça peut paraître charmant ...*
> 
> Je suis amoureux de toi
> 
> Je te trouve à mon goût --> *Je te trouve à mon gout n'est pas quelque chose que l'on dit à quelqu'un que l'on aime, mais plutot à quelqu'un avec qui on aimerait bien sortir*
> 
> Je t'ai dans la peau
> 
> J'ai le béguin pour toi --> *Déconseillée, un peu ringard ^^*
> 
> Je suis fou de toi
> 
> *2-Avoir de l'affection*
> 
> Je t'adore
> 
> Je te porte dans mon coeur
> 
> *3-Apprécier *
> 
> Je t'adore
> 
> Je t'apprécie
> 
> J'ai un (petit) faible pour toi --> *à ne pas dire à un ami, ni à un proche, mais à quelqu'un qui plait*
> 
> J'ai un (petit) penchant pour toi --> *idem*
> Je suis fou de toi -->* je suis fou de toi se dit dans le cas de l'amour*
> 
> Tu me plais --> *plaire contrairement à apprécier sous entend aussi physiquement*


----------



## rxkld

cytise said:


> plaire contrairement à apprécier sous entend aussi physiquement[/b]


 
*Attention* ! Un supérieur hiérarchique peut très bien dire, par exemple, à un subordonné; "Tu me plais toi ! Tu feras un bon négociateur". *Il n'y a dans ce cas, aucune notion d'attirance physique.*


----------



## cytise

Ca peut aussi ... on appelle ça la "promotion canapé".
Trêve de plaisanterie.
En français, tout dépend du contexte ...


----------



## pinky28

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
hola es la primera vez que me registro al foro y quiero preguntarle a una persona si me quiere y me extraña? Gracias!!


----------



## taticesca

Hola amigos;

en esta oportunidad solo me gustaria saber como se expresa el querer hacia una persona.

Es decir como digo "Te quiero" sin llegar al popular "Je t'aime" que significa "Te amo"

Gracias!


----------



## duduu21

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Buenas tardes,

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "*amar*" y "*querer*". Yo pensaba que eran sinónimos y que se podían usar con el mismo sentido, pero al parecer no es el caso.

Escribí esta frase : 
_"El hombre le hace regalos a menudo, libros o caramelos, pero Gonzalo no le *ama *mucho."_ 
Mi profesor dijo que no es la palabra apropriada, entonces voy a reemplazarlo por "_no le *quiere* mucho_", pero no estoy segura de que sea exacto y no sé la diferencia entre los dos (amar y querer). 

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## XiaoRoel

La traducción en buen español de _aimer_ en este contexto sería: _pero Gonzalo no lo *aprecia* mucho_.
Ten cuidado con el _leísmo_ (usar _le_, complemento indirecto, por _lo_ complemento directo) que, aunque admitido en España, es un hecho dialectal minoritario en español que ni siquiera se usa en toda España.


----------



## duduu21

¿Gracias XiaoRoel. Pero porqué no se puede utilizar "querer" o "amar" en este contexto?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues en el contexto semipederástico que describes _querer_ o _amar_ pueden ser tomados en mal sentido.


----------



## duduu21

Es más claro. Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Sólo para complementar, "Amar" normalmente se usa para expresar un sentimiento muy fuerte hacia otra persona, esposa, novia...y en menor manera a amigos y familiares. En el caso de referirse a cosas, es porque algo te gusta en demasía realmente, ej. Amo el chocolate; Amo cantar etc...

El "querer" normalmente se usa para expresar sentimiento hacia tu familia y amigos, y en el caso de la novia...cuidado. Se quiere al principio y se le ama después.


----------



## Miesevaa

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre los verbos AMAR y QUERER? ¿Quizas amar es un poco viejo como verbo o significa un amor más espiritual? ¿Qué digo si hay que decir  "Je te veux parce que je t'aime" ?  = Te quiero porque te amo  o Te deseo porque te quiero = Te quiero porque te quiero?
Por lo menos, Jennifer Lopez canta " No me ames ". ¿Es el mismo que No me quieras? ¿El Diós nos ama o nos quiere según la religión?

Gracias,

Miesevaa


----------



## uminuscula

Hola!
La diferencia es más de uso que de significado.
Simplificando un poco: En España dos enamorados se dicen "te quiero", mientras que en suramérica es más común decir "te amo", que en España suena más anticuado o lírico, y es lo que se usa efectivamente en religión: "dios ama a los hombres" etc.
En cuanto a tu frase, "te deseo" implica connotaciones sexuales, igual que "je te veux", así que si es para España yo diría: "te deseo porque te quiero", o "deseo tenerte porque te quiero", depende un poco del matiz.
saludos, 
u


----------



## Miesevaa

Muchas gracias otra vez, uminuscula. Me has ayudado muy bien.
Miesevaa


----------



## rxkld

uminuscula said:


> Hola!
> La diferencia es más de uso que de significado.
> Simplificando un poco: En España dos enamorados se dicen "te quiero", mientras que en suramérica es más común decir "te amo", que en España suena más anticuado o lírico, y es lo que se usa efectivamente en religión: "dios ama a los hombres" etc.
> En cuanto a tu frase, "te deseo" implica connotaciones sexuales, igual que "je te veux", así que si es para España yo diría: "te deseo porque te quiero", o "deseo tenerte porque te quiero", depende un poco del matiz.
> saludos,
> u


 
Hola.
¡Muchas gracias por esa explicación clarísima !


----------

